# Thank You, Mr & Mrs GalvBay



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jim and Karen left a couple of hours ago after a nice visit. Thank God he came by.. He 'helped' (lol..I just tried to stay out of the way) install my brand new Precision Woodsclicer blade on the bandsaw. The new blade was 1/2" and the old was 1/4"...so there was a 'little' more to it than just slipping that sucker on. Mucho 'adjustments' needed..but it was a walk in the park for Jim.(the other one)...

Man...I can't tell you guys the difference..The old blade probably was about down to the cavities in the teeth..but this 'Slicer goes thru hardwood like it aint even there. Gonna be a real treat with the soft woods if I can just hang onto them for the split second it'll take to cut 'em. Night and Day !!!! Wow..if any of you are thinking about replacements I give 100% recommendations to the Woodslicer.. It's a God-send.. I just didn't realize what a bandsaw should be doing I guess...

Thanks SO much, Jim & Karen.. It was a real pleasure to have you drop by the 'double-wide' and swap lies for a spell...(and thanks mucho for restocking my 'wood-pile'....

'Y'all come agin, ya hear?'...

Luv ya....Jim & Hiedi (and she didn't even pee on the floor the whole time, Trodery)...:rotfl:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Wish I knew he was headed your way. I would have dropped the Elm off with him for delivery. I'll get it there one day.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Wish I knew he was headed your way. I would have dropped the Elm off with him for delivery. I'll get it there one day.


Muchas Gracias, 'Tall One'.. We'll hook up someday soon...

With my usual patience I just couldn't wait to play with my new blade and some fantastic Black & White Texas Ebony that GB dropped off during his visit.. Man !!! that saw is FINE...went thru that hard-*** ebony like it was the proverbial 'butter'...and in about a half hour...VOILA !!!.. A genuwine B/W Texas Ebony El Grande Rollerball...

Man.....this is FUN !!!!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tortuga...it's always a treat and pleasure to head over to your neck of the woods! I'm going on record right now guys....the 'T' man gets the award for getting the most use out of a bandsaw blade. I bet that blade had 10 million miles on it! lol. That Jet bandsaw is a very nice machine and I know that with the new blade and the tweaking we did...it's running mucho better now. A tuned machine with a fresh blade is a treat to use...plus it's safer! Again, always a pleasure Jim. Keep us posted...galvbay

lol...we posted at the exact same time. It didn't take you long to try out the new blade! Excellent work...love the ebony.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Funny how a new (or newer) blade makes a saw work so much better. 
I had a similar 'eureka' moment last year with my bandsaw.

That pen is beautiful.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm probably on the opposite side of the blade use spectrum. The table saw blades get sharpened as soon as they aren't like new and the bandsaw, I just get new ones. I've come close to hurting myself too many times in the past w/ dull tools to even think about trying to get an extra mile out of something I can replace or sharpen for 20 or 30 bucks. Change them more often guys, it's safer and easier to work with.
later, biggreen


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work there Mr Jim.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

beautiful art, wow, the stuff you find hiding in a piece of wood!
ladyfish


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I guess I am off the hook now that you say you like that WoodSlicer blade







? I figured you would like it. I sliced some 10" thick gum earlier about 1/8" thick with that WoodSlicer blade and works great.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL Tortuga, I guess Heidi just don't love Jim and Karen as much as she loves me... she always leaves me a nice gift 

Glad you got that old cheap saw tuned up and runnin good!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL Tortuga, I guess Heidi just don't love Jim and Karen as much as she loves me... she always leaves me a nice gift
> 
> Glad you got that old *cheap* saw tuned up and runnin good!


Cheap?..Yeah, Buddy..You strapped it on me with that one..Ya neglected to tell me the blade had 100,000 miles on it...:tongue:

And....as far as Hiedi and you go..I think it's just a knee-jerk reaction when she sees them purty rubber shoes with all the holes in them that you insist on wearing..My theory is she just wants to see if she pees on them if it will run out the holes...:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Cheap?..Yeah, Buddy..You strapped it on me with that one..Ya neglected to tell me the blade had 100,000 miles on it...:tongue:
> 
> And....as far as Hiedi and you go..I think it's just a knee-jerk reaction when she sees them purty rubber shoes with all the holes in them that you insist on wearing..My theory is she just wants to see if she pees on them if it will run out the holes...:rotfl:


LOL...she loves me and my Crocs 

What did you do with the extra "Timberwolf" blade I left for you?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL...she loves me and my Crocs
> 
> *What did you do with the extra "Timberwolf" blade I left for you*?


I left it down at GBs house at the 'Gathering' cuz I think he broke his and needed one for the demo.. Then Slip did such a good selling job on the Slicer that I sprung for that instead...then ordered the wrong size when I forgot you told me you had added the 'riser' to the saw.. Just my regular skrewed-up routine... all's well that end's well... and the saw WAS a good buy....just yanking yore chain a little.:rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> I left it down at GBs house at the 'Gathering' cuz I think he broke his and needed one for the demo.. Then Slip did such a good selling job on the Slicer that I sprung for that instead...then ordered the wrong size when I forgot you told me you had added the 'riser' to the saw.. Just my regular skrewed-up routine... all's well that end's well... and the saw WAS a good buy....just yanking yore chain a little.:rotfl:


I thought I remembered you giving that blade to somebody.

And yeah buddy, I know your just yankin my chain


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmm.....so that's were that blade came from!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That pen is beautiful


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I thought you said you could handle the blade change by yourself - shoulda known you'd sucker someone into changing it.







Glad you got it done - you'd gotten about all the goody out of the old one you could hope for. Good job on the pen - looks great as always.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> I thought you said you could handle the blade change by yourself - *shoulda known you'd sucker someone into changing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...Yep, Tom...I'm sneaky that a way... Jim and Karen were coming by on another mission and he asked about the blade. I jumped at the chance to get a little expert assistance. Don't think that I didn't appreciate your help with that booger...I learned a lot that day..but when opportunity knocks...I ANSWER....:rotfl:

I STILL can't get over the difference.. It slices those blanks in a half a second no matter what wood I'm cutting.

In any event...thanks to ALL for ALL assistance...

OF...


----------

